# Help Identifying Florida Millipede Species



## CrissyC. (Apr 12, 2011)

I find these guys in Marion and Citrus County (Florida) and I was curious on what they were. I mostly find Ivory Millipedes, but I seem to be finding some of these lately.







Thanks for the help!

They do a defensive secretion and while I would say "spray it", it does kinda squirt.


----------



## zonbonzovi (Apr 12, 2011)

Narceus, probably americanus, but I get that & gordanus confused.


----------



## CrissyC. (Apr 12, 2011)

I was thinking they were Narceus americanus but I wasn't sure. Thanks for your reply.


----------



## Elytra and Antenna (Apr 12, 2011)

Probably N. gordanus. N. americanus in your area look a bit different.


----------



## presurcukr (Apr 13, 2011)

I would say N. gordanus as Elytra and Antenna said americanus look a little different


----------

